# Trackless Series MT6 municipal tractor



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience with this machine? I have a 4 mile subdivision road with a 2500ft elevation change. I was thinking about this machine for the 2010-2011 snow season. The blower was going to come from www.snowquip.com 
thks for the replys!


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2007)

There is a member from Tahoe that runs a Trackless or maybe two of them. I just read his latest post in the photo thread. He claims the machine works well for him.

I'm sure he'd elaborate for you.

Good luck.


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

I saw his videos, going to call him tomorrow and have a conversation, Just not sure if the machine is too small for our road, but its AWESOME for driveways.


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

How wide is the road?


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

the road is 16-18feet with, with a ditch on the uphill side and dropoff on the downhill side, I have a guy give me an estimate to slurry seal the road, he said it was 42,000 sqyds, for what ever that is worth...


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

That machine is made locally here(Simcoe Ontario), and seems to be bullet proof. Most of, if not all of the local municipalites run those either with vee blades, straight baldes or blowers. Some munies also use them for sweeping and grass cutting in the summer, seem to be a very versitile machine.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

rich414;954446 said:


> the road is 16-18feet with, with a ditch on the uphill side and dropoff on the downhill side, I have a guy give me an estimate to slurry seal the road, he said it was 42,000 sqyds, for what ever that is worth...


Not the machine for a road 4 miles long and 16-18 feet wide. You would have to make, something like 6 passes minimum. The trackless was intended as a muni sidewalk plow machine + the added benifit of attachments like a blower and power sweeper. It had the benefit of being used in the summer time for park maintenance, so a year round machine.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow blower*



Neige;954628 said:


> Not the machine for a road 4 miles long and 16-18 feet wide. You would have to make, something like 6 passes minimum. The trackless was intended as a muni sidewalk plow machine + the added benifit of attachments like a blower and power sweeper. It had the benefit of being used in the summer time for park maintenance, so a year round machine.


Neige is right about that unit, I know of one manufacturers new base model for sale that is $160,000 US dollars retail.

A large four wheel tractor and a large pronovost PXPL blower would cost less to buy most likely.

leon


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

Neige & Leon

thank you for your replys, this was what I was thinking, then I saw the post from the Snowworkz and decided to ask the question... TO get a blower, plow, sander and sweeper was going to cost $180k. or something like that.. That is a expensive machine for winter use, cant use it in the summer as all we have are rocks, no grass...


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow etc.*



rich414;954823 said:


> Neige & Leon
> 
> thank you for your replys, this was what I was thinking, then I saw the post from the Snowworkz and decided to ask the question... TO get a blower, plow, sander and sweeper was going to cost $180k. or something like that.. That is a expensive machine for winter use, cant use it in the summer as all we have are rocks, no grass...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The investment in a larger 4 wheel drive tractor will pay for itself
in longevity, power, visibility, and ease of use.
The PXPL blowers scrape and plow and b low snow all in one machine.

The tractor can be leased allowing you to simply buy attachments
for the tractors power rating to sweep, sand and blow snow and in the process 
save operating capital knowing how much its costing per month.

The option of buying three point hitch and PTO kit for the front
to carry the PXPL up front and sander on the rear is an option but your field 
of view for snow blower will be reduced for close work versus where you will be able to see 
every thing around the snow blower mounted in the rear of the tractor on the the rear three point hitch.

A spinner spreader for salt and sand mounted on the front of the row crop tractor allows 
you to blow snow and lay down a fine layer of metered sand with no waste using a diverter plate to direct the sand in one operation(last cleaning pass) if desired and use a hydraulic sweeper during the summer months.

Be sure that you buy a maintenance plan and an extended warranty 
with the lease to allow easier maintenance of the machine by the dealer.

Snow chains are a must for only the rear tires with your conditions and
the rear tires should be loaded with either liquid calcium chloride liquid 
or the "Rim Guard" ballast liquid which is sugar beet waste liquid.

leon


----------



## doubleedge (Aug 6, 2008)

I can't understand why such a small machine would cost as much as a wheel loader.


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

I have to agree with Neige (hence why I was asking how wide).

I would go with something like a tractor or wheel loader or whatever but not a sidewalk plow....
For the record, Trackless often breakdown


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

As owner of the PXPL 98" blower, it's not the machine for what you are describing. Why would one buy a $16-18K blower that is specific to short area work that needs back dragging? A larger industrial Pronovost would suit you just fine and could be had for $10-12K at most. Many units are available in the used market that are in good shape for half that. Also, blowers are not real fast. If you aren't dealing with tight roads or deep snow, why the blower? Anything but a Bi-directional tractor or special front mount 3 pt. hitch and you will be looking over your shoulder for quite some time. The PXPL matted to New Hollands TV6070 is in the $120K range.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*trackless etc.*



doubleedge;955089 said:


> I can't understand why such a small machine would cost as much as a wheel loader.


huge water cooled engine
automatic transmission
engine mounted torque converter
four wheel drive
articulated steering 
all weather cabin
rops, fops
front and rear attachment PTO power in both articulating halves
narrow width mining equipment rated strength planetary axles and automatic transmission rated and also used for low profile mining rubber tired mining scoops,dumpers and other mining equipment used in mining for drills transporters, powder trucks, scaling machines.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*pxpl blower*



blowerman;955864 said:


> As owner of the PXPL 98" blower, it's not the machine for what you are describing. Why would one buy a $16-18K blower that is specific to short area work that needs back dragging? A larger industrial Pronovost would suit you just fine and could be had for $10-12K at most. Many units are available in the used market that are in good shape for half that. Also, blowers are not real fast. If you aren't dealing with tight roads or deep snow, why the blower? Anything but a Bi-directional tractor or special front mount 3 pt. hitch and you will be looking over your shoulder for quite some time. The PXPL matted to New Hollands TV6070 is in the $120K range.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I was not sure if he was cleaning all the drive ways too and thats why I mentioned the PXPL units. they are beautiful strong machines

leon

:waving:


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

Get a 6 wheel drive grader!


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

SNOWMAN 4
we tried the grader, he dug into the asphalt in many places, it took him almost an hour to go up the road, we live in a small town, not many grader operators that are worth paying...I have one company grade my gravel road before the snow hit. The operator made a mess, he sucked....BUT a grader is the right answer if you have a operator. do you want to do it?
Thanks!!


----------

